# نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد:



## رمزة الزبير (17 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد:

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]مفهوم وأهمية نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد:

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] بات نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Just In Time[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من النظم التي تعتمد على مرتكزات نظرية وتعتبر أساساً للتطبيقات العملية في العديد من الشركات الصناعية.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] يمكن تعريف نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jit[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بأنه" مجموعة من مفاهيم وأساليب الإنتاج أو هو فلسفة للمنظمة تسعي من خلالها إلى خفض مستويات المخزون مع الاستفادة بالمنافع الأخرى التي تتحقق من تطبيق هذا النظام".

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] وبصفة عامة، فإن الإنتاج في ظل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jit[/FONT][FONT=&quot] موجه أساساً لتحقيق الفعالية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Effectiveness[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، بينما يركز الإنتاج في ظل النظم التقليدية على الكفاية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Efficiency[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] يشير نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jit[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى أن بدء الإنتاج يعتمد على وصول طلب العميل (نظام السحب) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Demand Pull System[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويعتمد في جوهره وفلسفته على إنتاج كميات صغيرة في وقت الطلب على الإنتاج ووقت الحاجة إلى تسليم العميل، مع العمل على خفض أوقات التأخير إلى أقصر وقت ممكن. وهو أحد نظم الإدارة اليابانية الحديث الذي أصبح مجال اهتمام من قبل العديد من المهتمين، ولقد تم صهره في بوتقة التطبيق وأسفر عن العديد من المنافع والعوائد الملموسة وغير الملموسة الحاضرة والمستقبلية.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] ويعتبر نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد من النظم الحديثة التي حققت نتائج هامة، لقد أمكن في ضوء هذا النظام التخلص من الوقت الضائع وخفض التكاليف، وزيادة الإنتاجية، الأمر الذي حذا من المنظمات الصناعية لتطبيقه والاستفادة بما يحققه من عوائد جمة. فالفكرة الجوهرية لهذا النظام أن المخزون عبء يجب التخلص منه لأنه يحمل المنظمة تكاليف لا مبرر لها ويضعف مركزها التنافسي.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] ويتعين عند تطبيق هذا النظام تقويم ودراسة الأوضاع الداخلية بالمنظمة خاصة موقف المخزون، وسير العمليات الإنتاجية والصيانة، وكذلك تقويم الظروف الخارجية المؤثرة على المنظمة. فضلاً عن تقويم علاقات المنظمة بالطوائف المختلفة مثل الموردين والعملاء والعاملين.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] لقد أدي هذا النظام دوراً فاعلاً لدى العاملين ،فقد كان باعثاً قوياً وتجلى دوره في المساهمة لحل بعض المشاكل بعيداً عن النظم التقليدية، باستناده إلى المنهج بما يكفل إنتاجية أفضل وفعالية أكثر كما ساهم نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد في إحكام الرقابة وتنمية الولاء لدى العاملين، ودعم منهجية التفكير الإبداعي الخلاق. لقد أصبح كلاً من المديرين والعاملين كفريق عمل واحد قادراً على مواجهة الصعوبات، وحل ما يعتري الإنتاج من مشاكل ويحقق تطبيق هذا النظام فوائد عديدة وتشير الدراسات التي أجراها كل من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rishel and Burns[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عن أثر التقنية الحديثة على المنظمات الصناعية الصغيرة إلى أن حوالي (92) منظمة من إجمالي عدد المنظمات التي أجريت عليها الدراسة (140) منظمة أي بنسبة 66% تستخدم المناهج الحديثة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jit&TQM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] كما تشير الدراسة التي أجرتها جامعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dokata [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]South[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى أن هناك استجابة ملحوظة من قبل المنظمات لتطبيق نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد، إلا أن تطبيق منهج إدارة الجودة الشاملة يستحوذ على نسبة قبول أعلى من نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 نوفمبر 2013)

أهم الفروق الأساسية للإنتاج في ظل النظم التقليدية وفي ظل الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد وأثرها على الرقابة فيما يلي:


1. أن الرقابة في ظل الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد ترتكز على العمليات الإنتاجية ومن ثم التأكيد على الجودة ،كما أن الرقابة تتسم بالطابع الوقائي Prevented بدلاً من تخصيص قسم مستقل للجودة.


2. أن هناك جدولة للإنتاج في ضوء طلب العملاء ، وأن العمل يتم في شكل فريق، كما أن تقويم العناصر البشرية يتم في ضوء مدي إرضائهم للعملاء.


3. إن التعامل مع الموردين يتم في ضوء مواصفات محدودة ومع أقل عدد ممكن.


 ونخلص مما سبق إلى أن نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد لا يقتصر اهتمامه على خفض المخزون فحسب، ولا يمثل منهجاً إنتاجياً جديداً، ولكنه نظاماً شمولياً يسعى إلى تحسين وزيادة الإنتاجية ،ويسعى إلى التخلص من الأنشطة التي لا تضيف قيمة للمنتج النهائي ،ويؤدي إلى تحسين كبير في الجودة ،ويترتب على ما سبق إرضاء رغبات العملاء. وهذا يجعل من هذا النظام هدف يسعى إلى تطبيقه معظم الشركات الصناعية.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]إيجاز أهم أهداف نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحددة فيما يلي:

[/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يساعد هذا النظام في تحقيق الجودة الشاملة وذلك من خلال تتبع الجودة على خطوط الإنتاج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Total Quality[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ومراجعة جودة السلع أو الخدمات المنتجة، ودعم لدرجة الثقة للمنتج.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يساعد هذا النظام على خفض التكلفة من خلال الفاقد والمعيب وخفض وقت إنتظار وخفض التكاليف غير المباشرة، وتنمية العناصر البشرية كمورد من الموارد الأساسية.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تخفيض مستويات المخزون وذلك بإستخدام نظام السحب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pull System[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ،ويترتب على ذلك تخفيض حجم رأس المال المستثمر في المخزون ،ورفع كفاءة توظيف الأموال.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot] إن المنهجية المتبعة في ظل نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد تتباين كثيراً عن المتبع في ظل النظم التقليدية، فتصميم عمليات الإنتاج وبرامج الجودة في ظل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jit[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يراعي في ظل تحقيق الإنتاج السليم الخالي من العيوب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Zero Defect[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وبمستوى الجودة المناسبة وذلك من أول مرحلة من مراحل الإنتاج وخلال جميع مراحله. ويترتب على ما سبق تخفيض تكلفة الفاقد والتالف ،مما يساهم في تخفيض التكلفة الإجمالية للعملية ويساعد في تحقيق أهداف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jit[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 نوفمبر 2013)

المزايا المالية التي تتحقق من تطبيق نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد أهمها:

1. خفض المساحات المخصصة للتخزين بالمصنع سواء الخامات أو الإنتاج التام.

2. خفض مخاطر التقادم في المخزون.


3. خفض حجم النماذج والمستندات المتداولة.


4. خفض التالف والمعيب والمعاد تشغيله.


5. يؤدي الارتقاء بمستوي الجودة إلى كسب إرضاء العملاء.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الآن سؤال أرجو من الإخوة الكرام أعضاء الملتقي الأجابة عليه:
هل نستطيع تطبيق نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد jit في دولنا العربية ،وماهي صعوبات التنفيذ؟


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 نوفمبر 2013)

المتطلبات
ويمكن تقسيم المتطلبات الواجب توافرها لنجاح تطبيق نظام j.i.t الى قسمين رئيسين هما :

القسم الاول : المتطلبات الخاصة بتهيئة العنصر البشرى على اختلاف مستوياته التنظيمية

القسم الثانى : المتطلبات الخاصة بالنظم المكونة للمنظمة والتى تتمثل فى نظام الانتاج ونظام ادارة المواد ونظام الجودة

وفيما يلى شرح موجز لكل منهما :

القسم الاول : المتطلبات الخاصة بتهيئة العنصر البشرى على اختلاف مستوياته التنظيمية :

وتتمثل المتطلبات الخاصة بتهيئة العنصر البشرى فيما يلى :

1- الحصول على تاييد افراد الادارة العليا وتعهدهم بتطبيق النظام :

يعد ذلك احد العناصر الحاكمة والرئيسية اللازمة لضمان نجاح تطبيق هذا النظام وذلك لانهم يملكون القرار الاستراتيجى الخاص بالتطبيق وتوفير الامكانيات المادية والبشرية اللازمة

2- الحصول على دعم وتاييد العاملين على مختلف مستوياتهم الادارية :

لا يقتصر نجاح تطبيق j.i.t على تاييد ودعم الادارة العليا لهذا النظام حيث انه يتطلب ضرورة اعداد وتدريب العاملين فى مختلف المستويات الادارية للحصول على تاييدهم لبرامج نظام التوقيت المحدد وضمان عدم مقاومتهم ورفضهم لهذا النظام ويمكن الحصول على دعم وتاييد العاملين لهذا النظام وضمان عدم رفضهم له عن طريق :

أ – شرح النظام واهدافه لمختلف العاملين فى المنظمة وتوضيح الاسباب التى جعلت المنظمة تلجا الى تطبيقه واهمية النظام فى تدعيم المركز التنافس للمنظمة ودور كل فرد فى ذلك

ب – التدريب المستمر وطويل الاجل للعاملين على النظام وفلسفته الاساسية على ان تشمل برامج التدريب تعليم العاملين المهارات الفنية والمفاهيم الاساسية لهذا النظام وتدريبهم على كيفية حل المشكلات باستخدام الاسلوب العلمى حيث ان هذا النظام لا يسمح بتراكم المشكلات الانتاجية بل ان نجاح تطبيقه يتوقف على مدى النجاح فى تطوير اجراءات الكشف عن المشكلات ومواجهتها من خلال تحليل هذه المشكلات و يتطلب ذلك تاهيل وتدريب وتشجيع العاملين على المشاركة فى ذلك
لقسم الثانى : المتطلبات الخاصة بالنظم المكونة للمنظمة والتى تتمثل فى نظام الانتاج ونظام ادارة المواد ونظام الجودة :


أ – متطلبات تصميم النظام الانتاجى :

1- انتاج كميات صغيرة فى الدفعة الواحدة اى تخفيض حجم الدفعة المنتجة الى اقل حد ممكن لتخفيض التكاليف حيث يحقق الانتاج بكميات صغيرة متكررة مجموعة منافع اهمها ما يلى :

* تخفيض كميات المخزون من المنتج الى اقل حد ممكن
* تخفيض حجم انشطة الفحص والتفتيش
* سرعة اكتشاف عيوب المنتج وعيوب التشغيل وعيوب الاصناف الموردة
* زيادة درجة مرونة النظام الانتاجى مما يحسن من فرصة النظام للاستجابة لطلبات العميل

2- تطوير تكنولوجيا الانتاج وذلك عن طريق تطبيق نظام المجموعات التكنولوجية والتى تعتمد على تحليل اجزاء المنتجات ومقارنتها ببعضها البعض لتكوين مجموعات من المنتجات اوالاجزاء تتماثل او تتشابه فى احتياجاتها وخصائصها التشغيلية او خصائصها الهندسية والتصميمية ويتم تحديد مجموعة الالات اللازمة لتشغيل او انتاج كل مجموعة من من هذه المجموعات بحيث يتم ترتيب هذه الالات على شكل دائرة او حرف u
ويحقق هذا الاسلوب عدة مزايا منها :

* سرعة تدفق العمل على خط الانتاج

* تعدد المخرجات وانتاجها بكميات صغيرة

* خفض وقت الانتظار ووقت الاعداد وودورة الانتاج وتكلفة المخزون وتكلفة المناولة والانتاج

3- استقرار معدلات وجداول الانتاج واستمرارها بصفة متكررة يعتبر استقرار الجدول الرئيسى للانتاج هو مفتاح استقرار كافة العمليات الانتاجية وكذلك استقرار جداول الانتاج لدى الموردين حيث يساعد ذلك على تحقيق الهدف الرئيسى للنظام والذى يتمثل فى انتاج الكمية الصحيحة لكل يوم
وتتعدد وسائل تحقيق هذا الاستقرار ومنها ما يلى :

* تخفيض وقت دورة الانتاج
* زيادة مرونة النظام الانتاجى
* اتباع مفهوم الاداء المرن الذى يلتزم فيه العمال بانجاز خطة الانتاج اليومية بغض النظر عن عدد الساعات الفعلية وبمجرد تحقيقها ينتهى يوم العمل
* ربط الانتاج بالطلب اى جعل معدل الانتاج اليومى يساوى معدل الطلب اليومى

4- الاعتماد على نظام السحب فى التخطيط الداخلى للمصنع وفى العمليات الانتاجية حيث ان المتبع فى النظم التقليدية هو نظام الدفع الذى يقوم على ان يسير كل مركز انتاج على جداول عمل تحدد مواعيد الانتهاء من المهام التى يقوم بها وبعد الانتهاء منها يقوم بدفع ناتج ما قام بتشغيله الى المركز التالى بغض النظرعن حاجته الحقيقية ومدى استعداده لاستلام تلك المخرجات ويترتب على ذلك زيادة المخزون من المواد الخام والمواد تحت التشغيل

اما نظام السحب يعتمد على قيام كل مركز بسحب مستلزماته الانتاجية من مركز العمل السابق وقت حاجته وبالكمية الضرورية فقط

5- نظام معلومات لحركة المواد والتشغيل ( الرقابة بالبطاقات ) والذى يطلق عليه نظام كانبان

ب- المتطلبات الخاصة بنظام ادارة المواد :

يجب ان يتوافر فى نظام ادارة المواد مجموعة من السمات التى تمثل متطلبات تطبيق نظام j.i.t :

1- الاختيار المبكر للمورد حيث يتم اختيار الموردين قبل الوصول الى التصميم النهائى للمنتج او الاجزاء بحيث يشترك الموردون فى عمليات التصميم

2- مساندة وتاييد المورد لنظام j.i.t ويتطلب ذلك حسن اختيار الموردين حيث تتم عملية الاختيار من خلال فريق عمل يتولى قيادته مدير ادارة المواد ويتم اختيار المورد فى ضوء قدرته على الوفاء بمستويات الخدمة المطلوبة والتحسينات المستمرة التى يجريها على طاقته الانتاجية
و الاسعار التى يعرضها
كما يجب على الشركة المشترية ان تقوم بتعليم وتدريب المورد ويتناول التدريب عدة جوانب اساسية :
* عرض مكثف لمفهوم التوريد فى الوقت المحدد فى مصانع المورد بحيث يشمل متدربين من مختلف الوظائف مثل : الانتاج ، الادارة الهندسية ، الجودة
* قيام الشركة المشترية بايفاد بعض المسئولين بادارة الجودة والادارة الهندسية الى مصانع المورد لتدريبهم وتقديم المساعدات الفنية التى ترفع مستوى الجودة بمصانع المورد

3- تنمية علاقات طويلة الاجل مع الموردين من خلال عقود مرنة وطويلة الاجل حيث يمثل المورد مرحلة ما قبل الانتاج و الموزعين مرحلة ما بعد الانتاج وفى الحقيقة فانهم يمثلون حلقات ضرورية وعناصر اساسية لنظام التوقيت المحدد
ومن ثم يجب البحث عن موردين وموزعين يمكن اقناعهم بتبنى هذا النظام مع ضرورة العمل على تقديم المساعدات المالية والفنية لهم والتى تضمن تطبيقهم لهذا النظام والتكيف معه وضمان تعاونهم واستجابتهم لجدول الانتاج

4- تغيير نظام الشراء التقليدى الذى يعتمد على عدة اجراءات بحيث تقوم الشركة بتوقيع عقود طويلة الاجل مع مورديها وعند طلب المواد تستخدم بطاقة الشراء وهى نوع من بطاقات التحويل تشتمل على تعليمات المورد حول نظام تسليم المواد والاجزاء المطلوبة

5- يتم التوريد للمواد والاجزاء بكميات صغيرة متكررة وفقا لحاجة الانتاج الفورية

6- استلام المواد من الموردين فى عبوات نمطية محددة الكمية

7- الاعتماد على عدد محدود من الموردين لكل جزء

8- الاحتفاظ باقل كمية من المخزون

9- ان يتم التفاوض على السعر فى ضوء تحليل التكاليف وليس على اساس اقل الاسعار المقدمة من الموردين

10- مراعاة القرب الجغرافى للموردين من مصانع المنظمة المشترية


ج – المتطلبات الخاصة بنظام الجودة :

1-ان الجودة هى مسئولية كل فرد فى المنظمة وليست مسئولية قسم اوادارة مراقبة الجودة فقط فتحقيق مستويات الجودة المطلوبة وتحسنها وتطويرها باستمرار هى مسئولية جميع العاملين فى المنظمة حيث يجب ان يشترك الجميع فى تقديم الافكار الابتكارية التى تؤدى فى النهاية الى ارضاء العميل فالعميل وبالتالى يتم تدريب العاملين على معايير الجودة وطرق قياسها وكيفية قيامها بالفحص الذاتى لاعمالهم وان يقوم كل فرد بتصحيح اخطائه حتى يمكن دفع العاملين الى اداء اعمالهم بطريقة صحيحة من اول مرة وفى الوقت المحدد فى كل مرة سعيا لتحسين المستمر


2- ان المسئولية عن الجودة لا تقتصر على العاملين داخل المنظمة فقط بل تمتد ايضا الى الموردين فحتى يمكن السماح بدخول المواد ومستلزمات الانتاج الواردة من الموردين الى الاقسام الطالبة مباشرة دون حاجة الى اجراءات الاستلام والفحص والتى ينظر اليها وفقا لفلسفة التوقيت المحدد على انها انشطة غير منتجة فانه يجب توريد كل المواد المطلوبة بجودة تامة اى يجب الاخذ بمفهوم الجودة عند المصدر ذلك المفهوم الذى يركز على منع وقوع الاخطاء وليس اكتشاف الاخطاء بعد وقوعها

3- التوقف والاستغناء عن استخدام الاساليب التقليدية فى ادارة الجودة مثل الفحص ومراقبة الجودة واتباع الاساليب الحديثة فى ادارة الجودة والمتمثلة فى تطبيق مدخل ادارة الجودة الشاملة ذلك المدخل الذى يركز على التحسين والتطوير المستمر فى القدرة التنافسية للمنظمة والكفاءة والمرونة.


منقول


----------



## فتوح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> الآن سؤال أرجو من الإخوة الكرام أعضاء الملتقي الأجابة عليه:
> هل نستطيع تطبيق نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد jit في دولنا العربية ،وماهي صعوبات التنفيذ؟



حاولت كثيرا التعامل مع هذه المفاهيم الإنتاجية ولكن للأسف صعب للغاية تطبيق هذه المفاهيم فى بلادنا العربية
وذلك لأسباب عديدة
يغلبها أسلوب الفهلوة الذي يتبعه مسئولوا المبيعات والتسويق فى الشركات
وإداركهم المحدود لإمكانيات مصانعهم وأيضا للهفتهم على الحصول على أمر التوريد وعند التوريد ربنا يسهل
وأيضا من الأسباب المانعة قلة المعرفة بالمتاح فى السوق فلا توجد خريطة توضيحية بالشركات المصنعة أو الموردة وفيها مصداقية
فقد تحتاج الى شيئ ويكون فى مصنع بجوارك ولا تعرف أنه يقوم بتصنيعه
فالجمعيات الصناعية غير متوفرة
والندوات والمؤتمرات غير موجودة وان وجدت فشكلية
ورش العمل هى مجرد أوبن بوفيه
الأمر يحتاج لتغيير فى ثقافة المجتمع الصناعى برمته للوصول لنسبة نجاح مقبولة فى مثل مفهوم الانتاج فى الوقت المحدد وغيره من المفاهيم


----------



## سمير فارس (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحقيقة ومن خلال تجربتي في إدارة الانتاج في اكثر من مصنع في الوطن العربي اخالف الرأي بأنه ( لا يمكن تطبيق هذا النظام ) وبات العكس صحيح لان النظام المستخدم تلقائيا هنا هو الانتاج عند الطلب وهذا ما فرضه علينا السوق من حيث الطلب . 
فعلي سبيل المثال :
ان كنت تعمل لدي مصنع ينتج الأبواب والشبابيك 
هناك تصميم ومواصفات لكل مشروع مجبر من خلالها أن تنتج عند الطلب وحسب المواصفات نظرا لاختلاف المواصفات لكل مشروع علي حدي وفي هذه الحالة انت مجبر علي تطبيق النظام بشكل غير مباشر . 
ولتفعيل والاستفادة من هذا النظام عليك الإستفادة من فوائده من خلال إدارة انتاج المشروع لكي تسفيد من فوائد الانتاج في الوقت المحدد والتي أهمها . 
تقليل تكاليف الانتاج من حيث طلب المواد حسب الكميات والمواصفات المحددة والمعتمدة . 

هذا من خلال التجربة فإما أن تصنع النظام أو تجبر عليه وبالتالي تديره بطريقة صحيحة 

وشكرا


----------



## بشير السعدي (7 أغسطس 2017)

جهد يذكر ويشكر....ولايوجد كلمات تليق بهذا الجهد احسنتم


----------



## أمول (28 يوليو 2019)

مكن حد من المهندسين الافاضل انه يساعدني في حل السؤال التالي:
Develop a table of the factory status at the beginning of each one-hour time
interval for the following serial system under the condition that the system maintains
a total work-in-process of 5 jobs. Develop this table for the system status for 15
hours of operation. The workstation processing times (in hours) are listed in the
squares representing the workstations. The initial (time 0) starting work-in-process
distribution is (5,0,0). That is, 5 jobs in the first workstation and none elsewhere
and assume that the first job begins processing at time 0. Compute the cycle times
(time in the system) for the first 4 completed jobs assuming that all 5 initial jobs
entered the system at time 0.
(time for 3 machines in hours is (2,3,1)]


----------

